# Maumee river from Orleans to buttonwood



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

Fished yesterday for a short amount of time. No fish to show for it. I left a little early but it was a good shakedown I only seen one guy with one on his stringer. Is it only me or is maumee tackle slackin a little on the river reports or do they not usually fire up until later in the month? I like getting the river level from their site.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

they've posted daily reports all week.
clear your browser cache.


----------



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tip got it now!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

no prob...


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.maumeeriverwalleyerun.com/river-conditions/maumee-river-water-level/

Try this site. Reports every half hour so you can trend the levels


----------



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks, that seems like a pretty good resource. I work on the river but where I'm at isn't a good indicator of what's going on up river.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Is the walleye fishing any good when launching a boat out of Mary Jane Thurston State Park? Does the two lowhead dams downriver stop any fish from migrating up that far?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Too far up Lewzer.... Need to launch in Maumee/Perrysburg area.


----------



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

Caught my first legal one of the year today out of buttonwood. I'm starting to like fishing earlier in the run more and more.


----------

